# Can I drive manual car with victorian full licence?



## jamesbond

Hi guys , 

Can I drive manual car with victorian full licence? 

And, can I drive motorcycle with overseas/ international motorcycle licence in Australia? 

Thank you


----------



## rayray086

If you have an unrestricted car licence from Victoria, yes you can drive manual:

***.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/licence-and-permit-types/licence-conditions

With your overseas motorcycle licence, I believe it will depend on which country you qualified from. More info here:

***.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/renew-replace-or-update/new-to-victoria/overseas-drivers

Sorry, just replace *** with three W. I'm still a new member so can't post URLs (I'm guessing this is an anti-spam feature).


----------



## Char Mesan

rayray086 said:


> If you have an unrestricted car licence from Victoria, yes you can drive manual:
> 
> ***.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/licence-and-permit-types/licence-conditions
> 
> With your overseas motorcycle licence, I believe it will depend on which country you qualified from. More info here:
> 
> ***.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/renew-replace-or-update/new-to-victoria/overseas-drivers
> 
> Sorry, just replace *** with three W. I'm still a new member so can't post URLs (I'm guessing this is an anti-spam feature).


www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/licence-and-permit-types/licence-conditions

http://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/renew-replace-or-update/new-to-victoria/overseas-drivers


----------

